
Show HN: Machinomy, JavaScript library for micropayments in Ether over HTTP - murmansk
http://machinomy.com
======
murmansk
Hi, HN, basically a one-man show here. Machinomy just turned v0.1, and I
thought it could be a nice opportunity for feedback. Ultimate motivation for
the project is to allow autonomous devices pay for themselves. This involves
many things. The library is a prototype for the payments layer.

Some links:

[1] Project website: [http://machinomy.com](http://machinomy.com)

[2] Code:
[https://github.com/machinomy/machinomy](https://github.com/machinomy/machinomy)

[3] NPM:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/machinomy](https://www.npmjs.com/package/machinomy)

[4] Gitter Chat:
[https://gitter.im/machinomy/machinomy](https://gitter.im/machinomy/machinomy)

[5] Twitter: [https://twitter.com/machinomy](https://twitter.com/machinomy)

------
spolu
Hey! Very interesting work. I left a question below (above?).

I myself have been hacking on a payment related project which is also in
"show" right now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13446587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13446587)

Would love to get your feels as you've been thinking about machine-machine
transactions quite a lot obviously.

Happy to discuss more over email as well.

------
egfx
You should simplify what this is about. I'm having g a hard time following all
of it.

~~~
murmansk
This is a Node.js library that allows you to instantly* send a fraction of
Ether as a payment for a HTTP service.

* - ok, if you have a payment channel open. A payment channel is an instance of state channels described on [http://www.jeffcoleman.ca/state-channels/](http://www.jeffcoleman.ca/state-channels/)

It allows you to pay for just one SMS sent instead of having a minimal credit
on Twilio, as an example.

~~~
spolu
Is there a cost to setting up a channel?

~~~
murmansk
Yes, it is about 20 cents to open a channel, and 30 cents to close it.

